# need 1964 building code copy



## Examiner (Oct 17, 2016)

I have an Architect friend who is in need of a copy of a section in the 1964 building code that was used in the state of Connecticut.  When I lived up there in the early 1990's they were on the BOCA code.  My friend is looking for the sections on exterior concrete stairs (railings and guards).  I am thinking that the exterior concrete stairs would have the same requirements for railings and guards as would a interior stair.  Please let me know if anyone can make a copy of those sections.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2016)

Has he tried contacting building depts. up there to see if they have one??


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2016)

Also the learning center at the national fire academy might have a copy.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like they were three years behind

http://www.ct.gov/dcs/cwp/view.asp?a=4447&q=522038


Is he sure of the year the building was built?


----------



## Examiner (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help.  He did try the AHJ for previous editions and was told that they did not have copies that far back.  I guess prior to a state building code it was left up to each jurisdiction as to a building code.  In my current state we do not have a state building code that each jurisdiction has to go by.  Each jurisdiction has their own code, if they have one at all, and the various jurisdictions do not all adopt the same year edition of a code and they make their own amendments.  So as an Architect it is a hassle not having one code to stay in.


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2016)

Examiner said:


> Thanks for the help.  He did try the AHJ for previous editions and was told that they did not have copies that far back.  I guess prior to a state building code it was left up to each jurisdiction as to a building code.  In my current state we do not have a state building code that each jurisdiction has to go by.  Each jurisdiction has their own code, if they have one at all, and the various jurisdictions do not all adopt the same year edition of a code and they make their own amendments.  So as an Architect it is a hassle not having one code to stay in.




Yep that is why it is called the Irrational Building Code 



Is the ahj saying it is the 1964 that was adopted at time building was built?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a copy of the 1971 CT Building Code which is derived from the 1970 BOCA Code that Connecticut adopted on September 1, 1971.  Prior to that it was local codes.  I'll look something up in the 1971 CT Code for you, if it will help.


----------



## Examiner (Oct 19, 2016)

I do not think the AHJ is involved.  The copy was needed for a court legal matter as I understand.  I think my friend is to be an expert witness.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 22, 2016)

I might be able to help you out when I get back to the office, in KC right now..............


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Try Amazon, you would be surprised at the older codes they have for sale.
Might also check with local fire departments.
Also "older" architects in the area.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 8, 2016)

Our main library has code book copies that far back in the reference section


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2016)

Do you know what Town?....Prior to '71 it was up to the Town as to what they had, so a '64 code may not be of any help unless the Town has a reg referencing "current BOCA code" or something like that...Contact the local BO and I would hope they would help.


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is my old stuff....See the bottom of (c)


----------



## rgrace (Nov 23, 2016)

I have access to 1960 and 1965 BOCA Basic Building Codes. If these are applicable to what you are searching for, let me know and I will find and copy the sections.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Try the local library. I worked for a muni that required an adopted copy be accessible at the the local library. 

Took the latest adopted code books to them and the library ladies were puzzled and I had to explain the ordinance to them. Went to the reference aisle where the older codes were stored and was amazed in what I saw. Someone had been stealing the code books, not one full set of any code was left on the shelf.


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2016)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Try the local library. I worked for a muni that required an adopted copy be accessible at the the local library.
> 
> Took the latest adopted code books to them and the library ladies were puzzled and I had to explain the ordinance to them. Went to the reference aisle where the older codes were stored and was amazed in what I saw. Someone had been stealing the code books, not one full set of any code was left on the shelf.




Dang inspectors from the next city, never buy thier own books, just permanently check them out from the library


----------



## freda brobeck (May 14, 2018)

rgrace said:


> I have access to 1960 and 1965 BOCA Basic Building Codes. If these are applicable to what you are searching for, let me know and I will find and copy the sections.


Oh, Thank you.  I need the section on stairs from the BOCA 1960


----------



## ADAguy (May 14, 2018)

The 1960 you reference is in fact the 1961, try the city clerk.


----------



## freda brobeck (May 14, 2018)

freda brobeck said:


> Oh, Thank you.  I need the section on stairs from the BOCA 1960


the sections I need are 618 and 621 on stairs. thanks again


----------



## freda brobeck (May 14, 2018)

freda brobeck said:


> Oh, Thank you.  I need the section on stairs from the BOCA 1960


I need sections 618 and 621 on stairs.


----------



## rgrace (May 29, 2018)

freda brobeck said:


> I need sections 618 and 621 on stairs.



This is my first time attempting to upload a pdf to this forum.


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2018)

DELETE


----------



## cda (May 29, 2018)

rgrace said:


> This is my first time attempting to upload a pdf to this forum.




Not sure what the max size is??

Take a picture and post


----------



## rgrace (May 29, 2018)

Better idea, freda brobeck, email me and I will send the pdf to you


----------

